# 300 gallon dendro tank



## inlandaquatics (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey everyone , new to the hobby here. But I have just finished up a 300 gallon tank with a water feature with waterfall and so far 13 leucs. With anyluck and lots of hard work this is just a start and we will be fully in over our heads soon We also have 13 various other species that we have built enclosures for.

Here is a link to pics of the tank. I will be adding more pics of the tank during its build out later tonight or tomorrow. Thanks.

Flickr: eqdauntless' Photostream


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful! I'm thinking about making an enclosure about half the size of that. You may have pushed me over the edge to do so!

How many Leucs do you plan to have in there by its finish?

Mark


----------



## inlandaquatics (Sep 14, 2011)

was planning on 26 total... I think the tank will look better once the plants all grow in but not a bad start. IMO

I would appreciate input on the amount of frogs everyone recommends.


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

i don't believe that i would add that many frogs to the tank even though it may be 300g. I would stick with what you have.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

inlandaquatics said:


> was planning on 26 total... I think the tank will look better once the plants all grow in but not a bad start. IMO
> 
> I would appreciate input on the amount of frogs everyone recommends.


First, the tank looks great.

Second, I would stick with what you have, if not remove a few.. it may be a 300 gallon tank but there isn't 300 gallons worth of floorspace in there. 

a 20 gallon is 24x12 = 288 square inches, standard 300 i believe is 72x36 = 2592 sq. inches.... so while the tank has 15X more gallonage than the 20G, the footprint is only 9X bigger, and that's before you subtract the area taken up by the water feature. 

You may even lose a few frogs with 13 in there... just my opinion.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

love the silver hatchets and the parrot's feather - is that a ventricosa in the back? keep an eye on it's size they grow fairly quick in a viv


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

*picks up jaw*.. Looks sweet. A lot of water though hope no froggies drown.


----------



## inlandaquatics (Sep 14, 2011)

The tanks is actually 84x36 foot print x 24 high and the froggies were raised together in a 30 gallon tank then moved to a 55 for the last few months till be finally placed in the 300. with 13 dendros in there the tank is large enough you are lucky to see 1 ! If you see 1 it is usually when he is hopping from one place to anther in transit. Also the leucs spend a great amount of time in the water. At first this totally freaked us out!! But after talking to some experts and alot of reading many many people have also witnessed this behavior from leucs. the water feature has about a 1/4 lip up to "land" the lil guys have no problem with it . the usually like to play in the far right of the tank where the water is only 1-2 inches deep.

Also that is a vent.. we have had to trim him already


----------



## HDreptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

I love it!!!


----------



## punctata (Jan 31, 2011)

Awesome tank but how are you going to make sure all of them eat enough? That is alot of frogs to watch and feed. I would have a hard time keeping track of 20 something frogs in one tank. Good luck tho


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

The Venus fly trap wont last long in a tropical vivarium. It is a temperate plant that needs a change in the seasons and a winter dormancy.


----------



## inlandaquatics (Sep 14, 2011)

There are several of us to take care of the tank . That helps I have learned alot just in the last 2 weeks it has been running. I now have a 6 inch fan on it and also a mist king sprayer that has been a matter of tweaking. I am learning how to keep the numbers where they want them ... slowly. My biggest issue is i worked really hard to provide a natural habitat and I may have done it to well. If they dont want to be seen you can look for a long time to find 1 frog! They seem to love it though . They explore every inch of the tank. 
There are about 6 paid employees to help with feeding and etc. We also have several other frogs and much smaller vivs.. total i have 26 of the lil guys. Im starting to become a frog geek and i like it lol.


----------



## inlandaquatics (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh and on the venus flytrap It is planted in a pot . the "plan/hope" is to put it through Artificial seasons. We may fail miserably but we gonna give it a shot. /crosses fingers


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

WOW !! awesome work my friend


----------



## dubloco (Sep 18, 2011)

Great Job! That baby is Huge.


----------



## inlandaquatics (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks  i worked my tail off on it!


----------

